# Fun flukine with light tackle on the Frances Fleet on July 9. 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I was thinking about going for tuna offshore in Cape Cod, but Capt Jimmy the Greek is booked. So it was a last minutes decision to go fluking on the Frances with Park to test new inshore Black Hole Silk rods.

We expect good crowd on the boat, but it was very light. Thundstorm with lighting on Tuesday night might scared fishermen. 

I started to use 7' Black Hole C-701H conventional model first. Drift was pretty fast and I had to use sinker upto 8 oz. Black Hole Silk rods are very similar to original GLoomis rods, but lighter than IMX or GLX model. The 7' Black Hole C-701H weighs only 4.3 oz.
This model become my favorite fluke rod because it is sensitive enough to feel everything and thin, but stiff mid section gives enough backbone to set the hook in deep water.

I used 'Kil-R-Rig' and caught small fluke immediately. But I observed Park got more hit with Hi-Lo Spro bucktail setup. So I switched to 1/2 oz Spro bucktail/2 oz custom round bucktail setup using lighter Black Hole S-691ML spinning rod. This rod is super light weighing only 3.3 oz with line rating of 4 - 10 lb. I got to love this rod for light bucktailing in shallow water. ( I fished 40 - 50 ft with current and wind, but I feel the rod is good for 1/2 oz - 1 1/2 oz bucktail)
I got a few nice fluke including a pool fish with this light rod. It was so much fun to use such a light setup and catch big fluke in deep water.

Capt Rich tried different areas first before settle down on the last spot which produced better size of fluke. 
Normally, you can't use bucktails in fast current and windy condition in deep water.
You could use big, heavy bucktails, but you don't get many bites. 
But Hi-Low with light Spro bucktails (1/4 oz - 1/2 oz) and heavy sinker are deadly and the setup is very popular on many fluke party boat. It seemed Park had hit on every cast with that setup yesterday.



Park was hot with Hi-Lo setup yesterday.


small Spro above bucktail or sinker is deadly. 


Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH in action. I had halibut upto 150 lb with the same rod in Alaska.


I got this pool fish with Black Hole Silk 691-ML spinning rod/custom 2 oz round bucktail.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

my fluke setup


----------

